
Liquid-phase transmission electron microscopy (TEM) - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-machine-peeks-nano-aquariums.html
======
bookofjoe
>Machine Learning to Reveal Nanoparticle Dynamics from Liquid-Phase TEM Videos

[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.0c00430](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.0c00430)

